# Shred Flicks



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A combo of A and C. I went to the premiers of all three of the Jeremy Jones flicks - Deeper, Further, and Higher. Most of the others I intend to download once they're free and then forget to do it. Other than the Jones trilogy, I probably haven't actually watched any other snowboard movie made in recent years. Used to always at least watch the Absinthe flicks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm avoiding snowboard brofest 2015 in Denver that's just not a snowboard premiere it's a day festival. But I will e attending/hosting a few premieres up in Breck and might venture out to some other ones that aren't like block fest.

I watch every movie that comes out at the shop then if it's solid I'll snag a few copies. 

I would be curious to see a Union Team movie as your guys roster is stacked. If it's like DOA and not Stay Badass it would be awesome.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm avoiding snowboard brofest 2015 in Denver that's just not a snowboard premiere it's a day festival. But I will e attending/hosting a few premieres up in Breck and might venture out to some other ones that aren't like block fest.
> 
> I watch every movie that comes out at the shop then if it's solid I'll snag a few copies.
> 
> I would be curious to see a Union Team movie as your guys roster is stacked. If it's like DOA and not Stay Badass it would be awesome.


I'm not making it to Snowboard on the Block this year due to schedule conflicts. Last year was fun though. Daytime drinking with friends and watching snowboard movies? Kudos to those guys for creating some pre-season excitement. It's not everybody's cup of tea, but I wish there were events like this all over the country. Kids were pumped, and the people watching was next level. 

Yes, the roster is stacked. We have a group in their prime supported by amazing up and comers. I don't see it being that similar to the Capita movies, besides some of the same riders. Filmed and produced by a totally different group. 

This could be our only major movie project, so we will give it 100%. Thanks for the input BA.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

iTunes is my only option. Unless it's on youtube. There aren't many premiers in Toronto but I'll make it out if I can.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As long as it has lots of slowmo double espresso pouring scenes it'll be awesome.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll buy if a) I can download an HD AVI/MP4 version that I can store on my PC, AND b) if I can buy it on YouTube so I can stream it on my TV. 

Otherwise, I'm going to pirate it. I don't bother with DVD's anymore and iTunes doesn't guarantee your purchases if your hard drive goes. 

If you don't offer it in a download and YouTube, let me know where I can send some cash to pay for my pirated copy.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought the last one from Vimeo. 

Fuck itunes


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate iTunes. I wish digital copies were offered via Amazon or Google Play. I go to premeries when my schedule allows....they're super fun watching with everyone getting stoked for the season and meeting the riders from the film.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Agree with the iTunes hate. I own nothing Apple, so iTunes is simply not used by me. I don't even have an account.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen a premiere around here, though maybe I'm just not looking. All I've ever seen are Warren Miller movies. Which I guess can sometimes be worth it for the freebie lift ticket giveaways they usually have.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL
I voted C thinking i was maybe an oddball, and then notice it's the one with the most votes.

Anyways....... if it's something cool and worth it; i'd buy it. Or watch it on Netflix.

I used to buy skateboard videos... loved them. The stoke flew hiiiigh after watching skate videos. Now I don't know why I don't care that much anymore; don't know why. Maybe because many just show a bunch of guys defying death..... so that rules out anything I'd like to do 

I'm old and jaded though. So Union.... don't design your market strategy on me. :hairy: unless you wanna go bankrupt.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

If friends want to go out to a premier then I go. I will buy discs to avoid ITunes. Free is always cool when you get it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't buy them but I did ask someone to get me Deeper as a present when it came out. Other than that, I watch stuff on youtube, netflix, vimeo etc.

Temple on the team? The internet needs more footage of that dude ripping shit up. Less 16 year old kids doing octuple cork nonsense. That's my opinion anyway...

Oh, I got stay bad ass included with the union/capita bindings last year. Does that count?


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll go to premieres if I learn about them early enough. That's It, That's All at one of the better independent theaters (Roseway) in Portland was amazing and perfect for something with that high of production values. The freebies at premieres is generally worth it too. Hell, I'll even go to a TGR ski film if friends are going and I can get a free lift ticket out of it.

Even when I had a macbook as my main computer I never used iTunes. I'll buy things through YouTube, Google Play or Amazon if I can get a local copy as well (or have a method of ripping a copy from the web video).

And speaking of buying shit from YouTube/Google Play: Car Danchi 8 is available for $8 in HD and $3 in SD.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Our little boutique theater in town that hosts all snowboard movie premiers doesn't actually host too many premiers. I'll go to every snowboard related premier if possible. However I have plenty of down time at work and end up buying most of the videos available.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Whiskey 1 & 2


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I use to buy every snowboard movie I could find back in Atlanta because it kept my spirit alive till I could move to the mountains (its incredibly hard to be a snowboard junky in the south east). Haven't bought any since I've moved to Steamboat. I'd love to go to a premier or snowboard event, too bad steamboat is skier oriented. We have plenty of snowboarders but the corp and town view us as the bad kid on the block.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I dig premiers if I find out about them early enough. I buy the Absinthe Films every year and Capita seems to be joining them, mostly through iTunes. Does anyone know of any sources of premier dates?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

AgingPunk said:


> I dig premiers if I find out about them early enough. I buy the Absinthe Films every year and Capita seems to be joining them, mostly through iTunes. Does anyone know of any sources of premier dates?


North American Tour | Absinthe Films


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I use to buy every snowboard movie I could find back in Atlanta because it kept my spirit alive till I could move to the mountains (its incredibly hard to be a snowboard junky in the south east). Haven't bought any since I've moved to Steamboat. I'd love to go to a premier or snowboard event, too bad steamboat is skier oriented. We have plenty of snowboarders but the corp and town view us as the bad kid on the block.


You could put one on yourself. Hit up the Inferno (they still open?), get them on board, and then just contact whichever film you want to premier. It's not that hard, and people will have a good time. 

Sucks to hear the shred scene going stale in Steamboat. Early 90's were all time in that town.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> North American Tour | Absinthe Films


Ohh I see the Rio theater on Vancouver next month....... I think I should go.
Thanks


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I use to buy every snowboard movie I could find back in Atlanta because it kept my spirit alive till I could move to the mountains (its incredibly hard to be a snowboard junky in the south east). Haven't bought any since I've moved to Steamboat. I'd love to go to a premier or snowboard event, too bad steamboat is skier oriented. We have plenty of snowboarders *but the corp and town view us as the bad kid on the block*.


Saw that first hand. Damn jumping snowboarders! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> You could put one on yourself. Hit up the Inferno (they still open?), get them on board, and then just contact whichever film you want to premier. It's not that hard, and people will have a good time.
> 
> Sucks to hear the shred scene going stale in Steamboat. Early 90's were all time in that town.


Inferno is a storage/locker room now. Place is very much the granola eating TGR crowd these days.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just curious, but how are the places to show chosen? Is it the industry that finds a place or a theater that active searches things out?

I ask because the local small town theater that was open for 35 years closed a year ago. They are planning a reopen in a month or so after scrounging the money for digital projectors. They are always on the brink of going out of business and something like this might not be a bad idea to get the word out they are back.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

North American Tour | Absinthe Films[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Gotta pester them for an NYC showing now.


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

B and waiting until they're released for free if they're not ones I'm particularly excited for. What are the chances that we could get a premiere here in Cincinnati? You guys are one of my favorite companies and your team is killer.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Bgsmith9 said:


> You guys are one of my favorite companies and your team is killer.


Much appreciated.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

On another note. Have you guys looked into getting this onto Netflix? Someone needs to lead the charge to get shred flicks on to Netflix so others will follow suit. Yeah, less DVD/download sales, but broader distribution. This is the way shred flicks need to go in my opinion. I'd love to see stuff like the Standard and Mack Dawg library on there.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> On another note. Have you guys looked into getting this onto Netflix? Someone needs to lead the charge to get shred flicks on to Netflix so others will follow suit. Yeah, less DVD/download sales, but broader distribution. This is the way shred flicks need to go in my opinion. I'd love to see stuff like the Standard and Mack Dawg library on there.


Looking into that for sure. I hear you about those old movies. I ditched my huge collection a while back, and regret I did that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Looking into that for sure. I hear you about those old movies. I ditched my huge collection a while back, and regret I did that.


Might be able to help you out on that down the road.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will hit a premier here and there, depending on the place. I also download on PSN when it's available. I download for two reasons.... To have it when I want it and to support the riders/companies putting the effort out to stoke us. I pay for premiers for the same reason..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> I will hit a premier here and there, depending on the place. I also download on PSN when it's available. I download for two reasons.... To have it when I want it and to support the riders/companies putting the effort out to stoke us. I pay for premiers for the same reason..


is psn for playstation network?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. It's PlayStation Network


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> On another note. Have you guys looked into getting this onto Netflix? Someone needs to lead the charge to get shred flicks on to Netflix so others will follow suit. Yeah, less DVD/download sales, but broader distribution. This is the way shred flicks need to go in my opinion. I'd love to see stuff like the Standard and Mack Dawg library on there.


Jone's trilogy and the Brainfarm films are on Netflix, it's be rad to see more get added there.

I go to premiers whenever they're in town, haven't had any big ones since That's It, That's All & 9191 here in MN. there's usually a VG screening, but never anything huge. I'll pick up a copy on DVD if I'm really into it, it's always nice when they come with some sort of booklet/extra artwork to go with it, too (Rome's Any Means, 9191, ir77).

I have a thing about paying for just a digital download. even just getting a USB, or some sort of physical object with it, makes me 10x more likely to buy something.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Watching the Art of Flight as we speak. Somehow still haven't worn out the DVD, which also happens to be the only snowboard movie I own. But then again it's a movie, not a video. Unbelievable, just..... it's simply incredible still. There are no words. If people put out vids like that I'd buy them, then again it probably cost as much as some Hollywood films to make. And yet people hate Redbull :embarrased1:


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> On another note. Have you guys looked into getting this onto Netflix? Someone needs to lead the charge to get shred flicks on to Netflix so others will follow suit. Yeah, less DVD/download sales, but broader distribution. This is the way shred flicks need to go in my opinion. I'd love to see stuff like the Standard and Mack Dawg library on there.





lab49232 said:


> Watching the Art of Flight as we speak. Somehow still haven't worn out the DVD, which also happens to be the only snowboard movie I own. But then again it's a movie, not a video. Unbelievable, just..... it's simply incredible still. There are no words. If people put out vids like that I'd buy them, then again it probably cost as much as some Hollywood films to make. And yet people hate Redbull :embarrased1:


The only reason I watched the Art of Flight was because it (and the mini series) were up on Netflix. 

I went to the Burton 13 premier by mistake at my local shop, and stayed as it enhanced my boot buying experience. 

Since then I've only watched last seasons Burton mini series, Nike Never Not, and the Oakley video. (common factor:all were free online for a good amount of time)


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Watching the Art of Flight as we speak. Somehow still haven't worn out the DVD, which also happens to be the only snowboard movie I own. But then again it's a movie, not a video. Unbelievable, just..... it's simply incredible still. There are no words. If people put out vids like that I'd buy them, then again it probably cost as much as some Hollywood films to make. And yet people hate Redbull :embarrased1:


The new one is going to be great too. 5 year project. Aggressive.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Watching the Art of Flight as we speak. Somehow still haven't worn out the DVD, which also happens to be the only snowboard movie I own. But then again it's a movie, not a video. Unbelievable, just..... it's simply incredible still. There are no words. If people put out vids like that I'd buy them, then again it probably cost as much as some Hollywood films to make. And yet people hate Redbull :embarrased1:


It undoubtedly is a great movie, however TRice lacks some of the charisma that JJ has in his movies. Rice delivers his monologues like someone just gave him the lines on a sheet of paper.

While JJ may get the same thing, he just sounds more natural talking to the camera.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> It undoubtedly is a great movie, however TRice lacks some of the charisma that JJ has in his movies. Rice delivers his monologues like someone just gave him the lines on a sheet of paper.
> 
> While JJ may get the same thing, he just sounds more natural talking to the camera.


Agreed on the commentary parts, very scripted sounding. But for antics and personality when they're siting around/hanging out/etc I like TRice more I think. I literally watched Deeper on Netflix directly after I finished Art (thanks to this thread). The Jones dialogue is better but the production of Art is just heads and tails above. Then again that's what happens when you get Redbull in.

Cant wait for the Art sequel, everything I've seen so far has been mind blowing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Agreed on the commentary parts, very scripted sounding. But for antics and personality when they're siting around/hanging out/etc I like TRice more I think. I literally watched Deeper on Netflix directly after I finished Art (thanks to this thread). The Jones dialogue is better but the production of Art is just heads and tails above. Then again that's what happens when you get Redbull in.
> 
> Cant wait for the Art sequel, everything I've seen so far has been mind blowing.


I think Further is my favorite of the trilogy. I honestly had a hard time getting to Higher for some reason. Was kind of bummed after waiting so long for it and then at the end was just, 'eh further was better'


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Watching the Art of Flight as we speak. Somehow still haven't worn out the DVD, which also happens to be the only snowboard movie I own. But then again it's a movie, not a video. Unbelievable, just..... it's simply incredible still. There are no words. If people put out vids like that I'd buy them, then again it probably cost as much as some Hollywood films to make. And yet people hate Redbull :embarrased1:


AoF is awesome. Mind blowing to be honest.
However, i've watched Naturally way more times. I just like it more.

Red Bull the drink tastes pretty gross.

Not sure if people hate Red Bull money though. I do think it's stupid that people hate it when "core" brands venture out and expand to make $, yet the same ppl are perfectly ok when people take money from outside companies, cashing in on a sport's appeal/popularity.



UNION INHOUSE said:


> The new one is going to be great too. 5 year project. Aggressive.


Oh man. I can't wait.

But I hope they put a cap on how many times they say "progression".


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> AoF is awesome. Mind blowing to be honest.
> However, i've watched Naturally way more times. I just like it more.
> 
> Red Bull the drink tastes pretty gross.
> ...


I hear they crank the slowmo to 11.

I know a lot of it is camera trickery, but I do have to give props to the Red Bull pilots.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I hear they crank the slowmo to 11.
> 
> I know a lot of it is camera trickery, but I do have to give props to the Red Bull pilots.


I think the new one will be a bit different. That slowmo goes to 12 though, so who knows. 

It's Brain Farm producing these movies. The Bull is funding it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I think the new one will be a bit different. That slowmo goes to 12 though, so who knows.
> 
> It's Brain Farm producing these movies. The Bull is funding it.


I made the assumption that Red Bull provided the choppers as a team. Probably because at air shows you see the Red Bull acrobatic team, etc.

Though thinking about it I guess it makes more sense they just plaster some decals on and the pilots themselves are simply contracted.

I actually sat through the credits once to find out who they were but it must have been late because I have no idea what I saw.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Ohh I see the Rio theater on Vancouver next month....... I think I should go.
> Thanks


Uh, yeah:jumping1:

Ballistic & I went to the Nike one last year. We met Kung-Pow & his annoying little buddy.

What was that one called?

Never, not no more Nike? Somethin' like that?


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Uh, yeah:jumping1:
> 
> Ballistic & I went to the Nike one last year. We met Kung-Pow & his annoying little buddy.
> 
> ...


heheh

Yeah let's try and go for this one.... I hope i don't forget


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I watched Eversince by Absinthe Films last night and no surprise the riding was ridiculous! I can't believe the things they do backcountry and on the street. A couple of riders were there and Easy Giants played afterwards. Getting stoked for the upcoming season !


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Going to "Paradise Waits" tonight. Premier season is here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> heheh
> 
> Yeah let's try and go for this one.... I hope i don't forget


I only remembered @ the last possible second, to be able to drive half an hour just to get there when it was already playin'.

I missed about 1 min or so:jumping1:


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I want physical copies. I have had too many digital downloads fuck up, like sound not matching video types of thing, to bother with 'cloud' movies.

Also, premieres. And I want real ones, not BroBlockFest which is populated 80% by people who snowboard once or twice and year and know that there is tons of free stickers and cozies to be had, 5% pro/industry/snowbro ho's, 5% people that actually give a shit about snowboarding, and the last 10% is the people that have no other choice than to be there. The bands are poor choices in comparison to the demographic they're aiming at, and I don't want to have to pick between SFD or Balance, or Transworld or Deja. The outdoor screen is fucking pointless. Watched Videograss on it and I'm not entirely sure what I was even watching. Yeah, outdoor screen movie at 2pm, that's a great idea.

Also, in my opinion, release select parts online, and only reedited parts of the main hitters online for free. Otherwise you should buy the damn movie if you want to see what Scott Stevens spent his entire winter working on. Or the 5 weeks it took Guch to get those 12 backcountry shots. That said, make a MOVIE. Don't just mash together 10 parts from crazy riders. I want a MOVIE. I can see 10 back to back 3 minute segments for free online. But I'll pay for a start to finish movie that has something coherent about the whole thing.


/Rant


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I only remembered @ the last possible second, to be able to drive half an hour just to get there when it was already playin'.
> 
> I missed about 1 min or so:jumping1:
> 
> ...


Ah
Forgot.

Too much on my plate right now. Hopefully things go back to reasonable when winter starts..... I need all the free time i can get.


----------

